# Published music question



## TwyloZone (10 mo ago)

Crazy post I know, but please forgive me. I figure the members here would be able to help.

I am doing research for a podcast based on a tv show (having nothing directly to do with music) and in one of the episodes, the first page of Mozart Piano Sonata #2 in F, second movement is shown.

From what I find from most sources, with music) and in one of the episodes, the first page of was written with a 6/8 time signature. The music shown in the show begins with a silent measure in 4/4, then moves to 3/4 time.

The sheet music (and a music box playing the Mozart Piano Sonata #2 in F) is a critical clue in the show. I need a way to rationally explain the discrepancy between the version shown and the original version, but strictly within the context of the show. That is, not simply blaming it on a production mistake, but to provide a plausible explanation of how a character would have obtained an incorrectly written/transcribed version of the music and where/how they could have gotten it during their research into the aforementioned music box, rather than the correct original version. My questions are these:


How would the different version come into existence? Would it be have been a transcription written from a recording, someone trying to create a simplified version of the sheet music, or what?

Would such a version really be published by a reputable music publisher?

If such a simplified, educational version were legitimately publish, would it typically be made exclusively to schools, or would it be made generally available through music stores?

Most importantly, how/why would an FBI agent have come across it during research into the background of a crime where a music box playing Mozart Piano Sonata #2 in F is a clue, but also where no one involved in the crime has any connection with music, music publishing, or music education or any position where the person being investigated would possess it?

Any help anyone could give would be _*greatly*_ appreciated.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I should probably leave this to someone more expert to me. I find it hard to believe that there would be a published version of the work beginning with a silent 4/4 measure followed by the music in 3/4 time. But (as a non-expert on these matters) I would find it credible for a music transcription app to get it wrong. Especially if the transcription comes from a music box, which might turn it into a waltz. In turn an FBI technician, might be able to determine that the page was printed on a home laser (or ink-jet) printer.


----------



## TwyloZone (10 mo ago)

Not a bad thought. Neither the title on the music was "typeset" nor the score were hand written, so a computer could have been involved rather than professional, offset printing. I neglected (forgot) to mention that the episode in question in question was from 2010, and I'm not sure of the state of the art in automated music transcription applications was at that time but I'm sure there would have been some and the FBI could have had access to it, either directly or indirectly. Thanks for that.


----------



## TwyloZone (10 mo ago)

Whoops. Made a typo in editing. Should have read, "Neither the title on the music nor the score were hand written, but appeared "typeset". Haven't had my first cup of coffee yet.


----------

